# Studley Wood Golf Course



## Tiger (May 11, 2012)

Those of you who have seen my post in the lounge will know that I have just returned from a couple of days golfing in Oxfordshire. The first course I played was Studley Wood, a modern golf course in every sense of the word. As you enter through the iron gates you get the impression that the club has excellence as its benchmark. The contemporary stag crest is prominent, particularly in how it is positioned on the floor as you enter the club house. To your left is a small, but suitably stocked pro shop and to your right a bar and dining area with plasma TVs strategically positioned showing the latest golf offering (if it's on) from Sky Sports.

They were kind enough to accept a Green Free voucher due to the fact we were compelled to play the round on a Thursday because of the Hidden Gems meet on Friday. Unfortunately, the condition of the course had suffered, like many courses across the UK, with the unprecedented rainfall in April. This diluted the experience a little as Studley Wood has a tendency to retain water, a characteristic betrayed by the 13 lakes that it boasts across the course.

My best hole of the day was a par on the uphill 2nd, however, the first hole to really grab my attention was the 3rd. If your drive has too much draw (as mine did) you are left with a tricky dilemma of trying to hit out of the trees and over water to the green, or lay up and try to save par with your wedge. The 6th with two lakes positioned on the left side but the green tucked away behind trees is another hole on the front nine that calls for strategic positioning off the tee.

But in my opinion it is as you reach the turn that the course architecture and the golfing experience is cranked up several notches. On a sunny day the 8th would be an idyllic par 3, surrounded by water seemingly on all sides, with a bridge that leads you over to the 9th where a risk and reward decision awaits. The big hitters may attempt to clear the right hand lake and bunker for a chance to hit the par 5 green in two. Those with less nerve may play for position, but a second lake on the left makes drive placement critical.

The 12th is a lovely little hole that can become deceptively difficult if you are out of position as the fairway narrows and you need to hit your second shot uphill to the green. Too far left and your shot in is blocked by the trees. From this point on you are winding your way up the hill with par 3 16th used to bring you down a level. This canny use of the land means that all of the longer back nine holes are played uphill. It feels as though you are out in the country, climbing a challenging peak in order to soak in a truly stunning view and Studley Wood delivers that moment in breathtaking fashion on the 18th tee.

Situated at the highest part of the course you have a view of the picturesque closing hole, as well as a significant portion of this wonderfully designed course. Four well placed bunkers, a few natural mounds and of course two lakes guard the fairway as you head up to the final green.

Speaking of greens, the putting surfaces at Studley Wood were absolutely sensational. A heavenly carpet of putting magnificence, and this was despite the torrential rain. 

Sadly, however, a large portion of the course was saturated for our visit, which (along with the incessant rain from hole 2 to hole 12) took the gloss off an enjoyable 18 holes. If they can resolve the problems with the drainage, the accolade hidden gem would quite possibly do the course a disservice. My recommendation would be to wait for the drier weather and treat yourself to a round with a group of friends. You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2012)

We have a reciprical with them. A couple of our members were looking for a game there last week and told by Studley not to bother for at least a fortnight as it was in a bad condition with the waterlogging and mud. Decent enough course and a shame you didn't see it at its best. Greens get pretty slick in the summer there and it is a thinkers course


----------



## fundy (May 11, 2012)

As I posted on the other thread I used to be a member at Studley Wood and it holds decent memories for me. It doesnt actually usually suffer that badly from flooding but like many this year has had more water down than it is used to.

The great thing for me is that hitters and thinkers alike can succeed round there, some holes distance is either a big advantage or penalty and on other holes you have to plot your way around, there are plenty of risk/reward spots for sure. On the front position is critical early on but both 7 and 9 offer decent reward to the long hitter (the line on 9 is straight over the left hand of the bunker Tiger) the back nine for me is very strong, 11 can be real tough when they cut the pin front right, 13-15 can all play long, 16 a real tough par 3 from the newish back tee then a good driving hole in 17 and the view at 18 that you never tire of.

Glad you enjoyed it, just a shame the conditions weren't that good (that said, plenty of courses in the area were closed the Thursday you played, which does put it into context)


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2012)

fundy said:



			On the front position is critical early on but both 7 and 9 offer decent reward to the long hitter (the line on 9 is straight over the left hand of the bunker Tiger)
		
Click to expand...

Just goes to show how bad my course management is  



fundy said:



			Glad you enjoyed it, just a shame the conditions weren't that good (that said, plenty of courses in the area were closed the Thursday you played, which does put it into context)
		
Click to expand...

Very true, but to play a course in those conditions and STILL be impressed is some achievement. We were both raving about it in the car to Banbury. And Ken the MD is an absolute gent. We are keen to go back and play it again for a number of reasons: the exceptional greens, the layout, the lakes, the challenge, the serenity, the deer that made an appearance on 17... but at the top of that list has to be THAT view!


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2012)

Not played it yet but it's on my "to do" list.
That rain we had Thursday pm was shocking - if it was like it was here (15 miles) I'm amazed you stayed out!

Good review - next time gimme a shout!


----------



## full_throttle (May 12, 2012)

only about 45 minutes from me, next time you play I'd be up for an invite


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2013)

A quick bump for those lucky enough to be going to the Adams fitting day at Studley Wood.  Here's a review from when Tiger played there last year.

Some very interesting holes, looking forward to the whole days experience.

http://www.studleywoodgolfclub.co.uk/Default.aspx?tid=73


----------



## bigslice (Jun 13, 2013)

well remembered


----------

